
Poor Schrödinger’s cat: Entangled particles can now be in 103 states at once - jonbaer
http://gigaom.com/2014/03/27/poor-schrodingers-cat-entangled-particles-can-now-be-in-103-states-at-once/
======
bcraven
Schrödinger's Cat is a thought experiment used to point out how bizarre the
Copenhagen Interpretation of quantum effects was.

I suppose this cements that idea.

